# History on Bavarian Warmblood Black Mare by Dompfaff



## elleay (11 June 2015)

I'm wondering if anybody on here has any information on my mare? I'm led to believe she was bred by George Nimmo, and she is out of Bavarian Stallion Dompfaff. Her previous name was Brandy GN. 
I bought her off a riding instructor in 2009, would love some history on her as she's a very special mare, one of a kind. Born and Bred in Britain, I think she was registered with B.B.W.A but since the association no longer exists, I've had difficulty tracing.

Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## JDH01 (11 June 2015)

Does she have a brand or freeze mark? If so look it up on line, even from a pic


----------



## elleay (11 June 2015)

She has a small freezemark/brand on neck, on her left side, but I really can't tell what it is. It looks like a diamond shape with a hole in the middle of it. There are also numbers on her hip, though they're hard to read..


----------



## elleay (11 June 2015)

I've just learned she is registered in the Anglo-European studbook as Stunning Stuff / Bonita


----------



## Alicefold (3 August 2015)

elleay said:



			I've just learned she is registered in the Anglo-European studbook as Stunning Stuff / Bonita
		
Click to expand...

I also have a mare bred by George Nimmo by Dompfaff, out of Bay Affair. Her name is Bachstelze and she is registered Bavarian Warmblood. She is 26 now and I have had her for 14 years. She is also a very special mare.


----------

